# New and going to Greece



## T4VW (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi, can anyone tell me if I'm posting this in the right place, and if not, direct me to the right place ! I'm a stranger here you see........


Ok, here goes. We are planning a trip to Greece this summer, we are family of 4 in a VW T4, we are well travelled (north cape down to Lagos Portugal and most places in between), but for this trip I'm looking for a bit of help. 

1. whats the best / cheapest route to Greece ? 
2. On some of the ferry web sites to greece it states 'camping onboard', does anyone have any experience of this, am I correct in thinking that this mean we have access to the camper on the ferry crossing ? 
3. we are expecting to have 3 weeks in Greece / Greek islands, if you could recommend one place to visit, where would it be. 
4. would you recommend booking ferries and camp sites ahead. We never have done this in other parts of europe as we like to travel as and when we please and not be looking at the calander/map all the time.

Thank you


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

T4VW said:


> 1. whats the best / cheapest route to Greece ?


We've done the Anek ferry from Ancona to Patras using a 50% discount from Anek which we bought online this time last year. There might well be the same discount available this year on their website. They're a good firm to deal with and you can use Skype if you need to talk to them in Greece.



> 2. On some of the ferry web sites to greece it states 'camping onboard', does anyone have any experience of this, am I correct in thinking that this mean we have access to the camper on the ferry crossing ?


Not just access, you sleep in the van and stay in it for the whole crossing if you like. There is a 14 amp hook up so you can cook and boil a kettle, showers and loos and access to the rest of the ship if you want. It's a great way to travel !



> 4. would you recommend booking ferries and camp sites ahead.


Yes book the ferry as they do get busy. I'd do that as soon as you can. I hesitate with campsites. We went in March to May and some sites were quite busy already but we always got a pitch except for once. We did not book anything.


----------



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi

I have used www.greece-ferries.com for four crossings - If I remember correctly departing from Venice to Patras instead of Ancona to Patras will save 3-4hrs on the road & you look around Venice the day before.

Beware in Greek ports there are many illegals trying to get to Italy !

From Patras you can head for the Pellopenese.

Good luck Captain Bligh


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hi there


as you may notice I've moved your post to the Greece Touring Forum

Have a look through the other posts in here, and you may find some useful tips. If you subscribe you will be able to do detailed searches and have the rest of the site available, including campsites posted by members.


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

T4VW said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me if I'm posting this in the right place, and if not, direct me to the right place ! I'm a stranger here you see........
> 
> Ok, here goes. We are planning a trip to Greece this summer, we are family of 4 in a VW T4, we are well travelled (north cape down to Lagos Portugal and most places in between), but for this trip I'm looking for a bit of help.
> 
> ...


Hiya
We spent almost 3 months touring Greece in Spring last year. If you've got 3 weeks why not consider taking the ferry to Igoumenitsa. The mainland around here is very pretty and includes the lovely resort of Parga. The island of Lefkas is easily accessible by a causeway saving on ferry fares. We haven't done this in our motorhome but in a car a few years ago but we will definetely do it next time. This time we sailed to Patras from Brindisi and took the Rio-Antirro bridge to explore central Greece and the island of Evia. On the way back we travelled around the Peloponneses which is beautiful. Whatever you decide you'll have a great holiday.
Julie and Howard


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

T4VW said:


> Hi, can anyone tell me if I'm posting this in the right place, and if not, direct me to the right place ! I'm a stranger here you see........
> 
> Ok, here goes. We are planning a trip to Greece this summer, we are family of 4 in a VW T4, we are well travelled (north cape down to Lagos Portugal and most places in between), but for this trip I'm looking for a bit of help.
> 
> ...


For in depth info on Greece seeHERE and HERE

Safe travelling.

Don


----------

